# DVB-T intern, möglichst billig



## Durruti (9. Februar 2011)

*DVB-T intern, möglichst billig*

suche eine möglichst günstige interne dvb-t karte (pci)
eine antenne habe ich.


----------



## Superwip (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVB-T intern, möglichst billig*

PC-Video/Video-/TV-Karten intern PCI: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Ein USB Stick
PC-Video/Video-/TV-Karten extern USB 2.0: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
wäre wesentlich billiger und lässt sich (mit mehr oder weniger Aufwand mehr oder weniger qualitativ) auch intern verbauen, um die Karte intern anzuschließen benötigst du aber ein Adapterkabel, das dir das Verbinden des DVB-T Sticks mit einem internen USB Anschluss ermöglicht


----------



## orca113 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVB-T intern, möglichst billig*



Superwip schrieb:


> PC-Video/Video-/TV-Karten intern PCI: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
> 
> Ein USB Stick
> PC-Video/Video-/TV-Karten extern USB 2.0: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
> wäre wesentlich billiger und lässt sich (mit mehr oder weniger Aufwand mehr oder weniger qualitativ) auch intern verbauen, um die Karte intern anzuschließen benötigst du aber ein Adapterkabel, das dir das Verbinden des DVB-T Sticks mit einem internen USB Anschluss ermöglicht


 
Ich rate auch zu einem Stick,aber wie auch immer es sollte ein Produkt von Terra Tec oder so sein.Lass die Finger von Haupauge!


----------



## Superwip (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVB-T intern, möglichst billig*

Was hast du gegen Hapauge?


----------



## orca113 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVB-T intern, möglichst billig*



Superwip schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen Hapauge?


 
Ich selbst hatte eine Karte von denen die ich nie richtig zum laufen bekommen habe (weder auf XP noch auf Vista und 7) und der Vater meiner Freundin hatte auch eine Karte von denen in einem Fertig PC,er mußte den PC 3 mal einschicken weil jedens mal was mit der TV Karte war.
Die Tage rief meine Freundin aus dem Krankenhaus an und sagte das die junge Frau auf ihrem Zimmer ein Problem mit dem USB TV Stick hat nachdem ich bein nächsten Besuch mal schauen sollte... rate welcher Hersteller...

Ich und Haupauge-> nie wieder!


----------

